# [solved] Recent problems with iwl5000

## venustomars

So I updated my girlfriend's laptop after it hadn't been updated in quite a while. After a while, everything seemed fine, except the wireless stopped working. If I try to start the wireless card I get the following error:

```
SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
```

Then the relevant dmesg output is:

```

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode

iwlagn: iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

iwlagn: Could not read microcode: -2

iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

```

So I look in /lib/firmware and notice that the file in there is iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode. If I just rename/symlink the file however, the computer becomes unstably slow, so I don't know what to do. In the upgrade I did upgrade gcc. However since the firmware doesn't actually compile I didn't think it should matter, plus I have no idea what would need to be recompiled. I didn't do a kernel upgrade.

Anyone have any idea?

Thanks

EDIT: I tried recompiling the kernel and all drivers with the new version of gcc and nothing changes.

EDIT2: Whatever was wrong was resolved by upgrading to the newest kernel.

----------

## d2_racing

Maybe you had to run only this :

```

# emerge -av iwl5000-ucode

```

----------

